# Payed anime streaming site/app



## BORTZ (Mar 24, 2014)

Hiya.

My weeaboo tastes have been flaring up again thanks to playing so much Shin Megami Tensei lately. I have been looking for a good alternative to Netflix or Hulu Plus that streams anime. I know that there are tons of illegal sites out there, *dont list them here. *Besides, I've probably already used them. 

Now dont get me wrong, Netflix has some anime, and Hulu Plus actually has a pretty sizeable amount. But... no gundam... friggin sunrise. I am kinda looking for someone legit that streams Gundam so I can catch Seed HD remaster somewhere without having to painfully download it on my ~1.5 Mbps connection. 

Oh also I am kinda hoping to find a site with some app or whatever for phone or console, I dont like watching stuff through my laptop if I can avoid it. Thanks!

Also feel free to recommend me some anime. I like mech stuff like gundam mostly.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 24, 2014)

Crunchyroll is the most popular paid anime streaming site
they also have ps3, android, and ios apps


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 24, 2014)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3393381310

Bortz what the fuck  But yeah try Crunchyroll.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 24, 2014)

Gundam mech stuff:

Code Geass is an anime must watch and top 10 for years now. Once you get into it, you really get into it. The english dub is pretty good too
Guilty crown: Wishy washy, its exciting and the music is absolutely beautiful but the plot is a bit confusing

Generally:
Space Dandy is one of the best running anime's this season. Also with an equally good dub
If you've been enjoying Shin Megami tensai, try the anime Devil Survivor 2

Errm, if you have any other weeaboo anime questions. Fly my way

xoxo
Ice


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 25, 2014)

Crunchyroll just released on Vita if you're into watching anime on handhelds.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Mar 25, 2014)

https://www.daisuki.net Free and legal!

EDIT: just ur their YT channel


----------



## Plstic (Mar 25, 2014)

Like what everyone said, Crunch Roll. They even have an awesome Vita app for streaming too.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 25, 2014)

Crunchyroll is kinda what I figured. They have a page for Gundam Seed but when I try to watch it, they have no videos :C



Black-Ice said:


> Gundam mech stuff:
> 
> Code Geass is an anime must watch and top 10 for years now. Once you get into it, you really get into it. The english dub is pretty good too
> Guilty crown: Wishy washy, its exciting and the music is absolutely beautiful but the plot is a bit confusing
> ...


 
Code Geass, already watched will probably watch again, but Hulu doesnt have it
Guilty Crown will be watched again, its weird and cool

I literally have Space Dandy on right now. 
DS2, not yet, not till i play the game 

Maybe Ill try crunchyroll's trial. I cant really justify having hulu and crunchyroll though.


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 25, 2014)

It isn't paid (soon) but there is https://www.neonalley.com/ which is owned and put up by viz. They stream shows like a TV network, but also have a thing called "catch up" which lets you watch shows as you'd like after they are released.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 26, 2014)

So I just finished all the available episodes of Space Dany. That was drugs. Does anyone know how many more eps they plan for this season? And if it will continue? 

Also can anyone confirm whether paid crunchyroll has Gundam, Bebop, and/or Code Geass?


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 26, 2014)

> STARTING APRIL 1, NEON ALLEY WILL BE FREE IN THE UNITED STATES!
> 
> Effective April 1, all Neon Alley shows will be available here at NeonAlley.com for free. Additionally, you will be able to access the content on a greatly expanded list of platforms including PS4, PS3, Xbox One, Xbox 360, Roku, Chromecast, and a multitude of mobile devices via the Hulu Plus app.


Do I believe?


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Either crunchyroll or Daisuki


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 26, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Do I believe?


 
I want to believe


----------



## Jayro (Mar 26, 2014)

First of all, streaming and torrenting anime isn't illegal, they were broadcast for free over the air. You never have to pay for a TV show. Second, I laugh at all the tools that pay for a service like Netflix to watch free stuff.... that's just idiocracy at it's finest.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> So I just finished all the available episodes of Space Dany. That was drugs. Does anyone know how many more eps they plan for this season? And if it will continue?
> 
> Also can anyone confirm whether paid crunchyroll has Gundam, Bebop, and/or Code Geass?


 

13 episodes this season, unconfirmed for season 2.

buying bluray/dvd or torrenting them from good fansubbers is better than streaming imo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2014)

You are implying that television is free when it isn't - it's paid by your taxes. You are free to record anything that's on television and re-watch it at any time, but that's your copy and it cannot be distributed, same goes to streaming sites. Free streams of content that is not Public Domain are factually illegal as they can be written off as illegal distribution or illegal broadcasting without a license. I suggest looking into the Sony vs. Universal City Studios court case for details on what constitutes a legal recrding of a tv show.


----------



## lampdemon (Mar 26, 2014)

Try kissanime, I'm not sure how legal the site is but their videos seem to be hosted in youtube, and the site has tons of adds(nothing noscript wont fix ). Also, most of their videos have decent quality, though I haven't checked older animes.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 26, 2014)

JayRo said:


> First of all, streaming and torrenting anime isn't illegal, they were broadcast for free over the air. You never have to pay for a TV show. Second, I laugh at all the tools that pay for a service like Netflix to watch free stuff.... that's just idiocracy at it's finest.


Not only is your comment unhelpful, but it's also wrong. If I wanted to illegally stream or torrent I world have done it already.


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> You are implying that television is free when it isn't - it's paid by your taxes.


It's paid by their ad revenue. Only one or two programs per country are funded out of taxes or TV license fees, the vast majority are commercial programs funded either by subscription (HBO for example) or by ad revenue.


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 26, 2014)

You could also try toonami/adult swim itself, they don't have much up though. Seems to work like neon alley where they swap em around. Funimation and aniplex are also really great. http://aniplexchannel.com/ Has some of the stuff with neon alley but it more upto date, showing kill la kill, and the second season of magi. An http://www.funimation.com/videos/episodes (alternatively http://funimation.tv/ is a straight up TV channel) which is mostly dubs but they simulcast as well.

With that I unfortunately couldn't find anywhere for gundam and found that in 2012 international distribution of sunrise's properties came to a complete halt. With Funimation, aniplex, viz, etc currently in talks after having licensed their shows to bring over, to get the licenses back so sunrise themselves may distribute them. I don't have any further info than that, other then it explaining why everything owned by sunrise cost an arm, and a kidney to buy. :/


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> It's paid by their ad revenue. Only one or two programs per country are funded out of taxes or TV license fees, the vast majority are commercial programs funded either by subscription (HBO for example) or by ad revenue.


_[Subject to territorial law][Citation needed][There are countries other than the U.S. and television schemes other than Public Access]_


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _[Subject to territorial law][Citation needed][There are countries other than the U.S. and television schemes other than Public Access]_


All covered by the disclaimers in my post, I'm afraid. Try harder


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 26, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Crunchyroll is kinda what I figured. They have a page for Gundam Seed but when I try to watch it, they have no videos :C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crunchyroll can be used for free as well (unless they removed this recently and I wasn't notified), just in a lower quality and you won't be able to watch it with the mobile apps. I have a few All Access Guest Passes I could throw your way. That way you don't have to enter your payment info and all that just to try out the trial.

I can't justify having Hulu at all, to be honest. Not after they started displaying ads to subscribers.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 26, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Crunchyroll can be used for free as well (unless they removed this recently and I wasn't notified), just in a lower quality and you won't be able to watch it with the mobile apps. I have a few All Access Guest Passes I could throw your way. That way you don't have to enter your payment info and all that just to try out the trial.
> 
> I can't justify having Hulu at all, to be honest. Not after they started displaying ads to subscribers.


 
I actually dont mind the ads from HuluPlus. I can easily understand how someone would be turned off by them, especially to paying customers, but I dont really mind. I would be willing to try a guest pass if you dont mind. 

Also, guys, lets keep this on topic, I dont care about the legality of free streaming/piracy sites, etc. I would like to keep this limited to payed streaming sites.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 26, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> I am kinda looking for someone legit that streams Gundam so I can catch Seed HD remaster


This is officially uploaded. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJV1h9xQ7Hx83FrF1OQrq5tFiRXeA1wAT


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 26, 2014)

Twiffles said:


> This is officially uploaded. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJV1h9xQ7Hx83FrF1OQrq5tFiRXeA1wAT


 
Well. That sorts out a large portion of my problems. Thank you so so much Twiffles


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 26, 2014)

Build Fighters (also uploaded there) is going to end this coming Monday, and that is a great show to watch too; especially if you've watched a great deal of other Gundam series.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 26, 2014)

Ill add Build Fighters to my list, thank you. 

Did they remaster just Gundam Seed? Wasnt that the first 50 episodes or am I wrong.


----------



## Eli Rodriguez (Mar 26, 2014)

I use funimation and crunchyroll. Hulu has a lot of what is on the funimation website but with ads.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 26, 2014)

They remastered both Seed and Seed DESTINY, which were 48 and 50 episodes respectively. I only posted a link to DESTINY HD because I wasn't paying attention, but both are officially uploaded onto Youtube, albeit on different accounts.

Seed HD: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5XBB1vj1xpjaM4kLID3GP7kScAmQKFsW
Seed DESTINY HD: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJV1h9xQ7Hx83FrF1OQrq5tFiRXeA1wAT

Also Build Fighters: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJV1h9xQ7Hx-0WipavLDd3mFSLJL1r2XQ


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 26, 2014)

Twiffles said:


> They remastered both Seed and Seed DESTINY, which were 48 and 50 episodes respectively. I only posted a link to DESTINY HD because I wasn't paying attention, but both are officially uploaded onto Youtube, albeit on different accounts.
> 
> Seed HD: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5XBB1vj1xpjaM4kLID3GP7kScAmQKFsW
> Seed DESTINY HD: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJV1h9xQ7Hx83FrF1OQrq5tFiRXeA1wAT
> ...


 

Oh my glob I think I'm in love. I have some watching over my spring break


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 26, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> I actually dont mind the ads from HuluPlus. I can easily understand how someone would be turned off by them, especially to paying customers, but I dont really mind. I would be willing to try a guest pass if you dont mind.
> 
> Also, guys, lets keep this on topic, I dont care about the legality of free streaming/piracy sites, etc. I would like to keep this limited to payed streaming sites.


I've sent a PM your way.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 26, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Not only is your comment unhelpful, but it's also wrong. If I wanted to illegally stream or torrent I world have done it already.


 
But... it's not illegal, so your entire argument is invalid. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2014)

JayRo said:


> But... it's not illegal, so your entire argument is invalid. Sorry, not sorry.


I'm afraid that it's not invalid - it's entirely factual, although matters like this vary from country to country, so we'll have to use the U.S example since you're U.S-based.

Let's see:


			
				17 US Code § 106 said:
			
		

> Subject to sections 107 through 122,* the owner of copyright* under this title has the *exclusive rights* to do and to authorize any of the following:
> *(1)* to reproduce the copyrighted work in copies or phonorecords;
> (2) to prepare derivative works based upon the copyrighted work;
> *(3)* to distribute copies or phonorecords of the copyrighted work to the public by sale or other transfer of ownership, or by rental, lease, or lending;
> ...


Keywords in bold, especially the _*exclusive*_ part. If you're not an owner of a copyright or have the owner's express permission, you cannot legally distribute, copy or perform copyrighted work. Let's go on.


			
				BMG Music v. Gonzalez said:
			
		

> Section 107 provides that when considering a defense of fair use the court must take into account “(1) the purpose and character of the use, including whether such use is of a commercial nature or is for nonprofit educational purposes; (2) the nature of the copyrighted work; (3) the amount and substantiality of the portion used in relation to the copyrighted work as a whole; and (4) the effect of the use upon the potential market for or value of the copyrighted work. _(...)_ Gonzalez was not engaged in a nonprofit use; she downloaded (and kept) whole copyrighted songs (for which, as with poetry, copying of more than a couplet or two is deemed excessive); and she did this despite the fact that these works often are sold per song as well as per album. This leads her to concentrate on the fourth consideration: “the effect of the use upon the potential market for or value of the copyrighted work. _(...)_ As she tells the tale, downloading on a try-before-you-buy basis is good advertising for copyright proprietors, expanding the value of their inventory. The Supreme Court thought otherwise in Grokster, with considerable empirical support. As file sharing has increased over the last four years, the sales of recorded music have dropped by approximately 30%. Perhaps other economic factors contributed, but the events likely are related. Music downloaded for free from the Internet is a close substitute for purchased music; many people are bound to keep the downloaded files without buying originals. That is exactly what Gonzalez did for at least 30 songs. It is no surprise, therefore, that the only appellate decision on point has held that downloading copyrighted songs cannot be defended as fair use, whether or not the recipient plans to buy songs she likes well enough to spring for. See A&M Records, Inc. v. Napster, Inc., 239 F.3d 1004, 1014-19 (9th Cir. 2001). See also UMG Recordings, Inc. v. MP3.com, Inc., 92 F. Supp. 2d 349 (S.D.N.Y. 2000) (holding that downloads are not fair use even if the downloader already owns one purchased copy).
> 
> *[In this case, the court upheld $22 500 statutory damages against the defendant]*


The more you know - hosting, sharing and downloading illegal copies of copyrighted content instead of paying for it is... well, illegal. Who would've thought?

The case above is relatively mild in comparison to what a BitTorrent one could be as Gonzales was only charged under the reproduction right _(17 USC 106(1))_, _not_ accused of illegaly _sharing_ aka _"distributing" _the files under the distribution right _(17 USC 106(3))_. The nature of the BitTorrent protocol is that _you simultaneously download and upload content to and from other peers_ - this means that _whether you like it or not_, you are a cog in the _distribution machine_ and you _are_ liable to have charges pressed _against you_. Technically you could leech, but that won't take you far on most BT trackers which have long since introduced Ratio systems to control traffic on a _"you share, you receive"_ basis.

As far as _viewing_ illegal _(we've established that they're illegal now on the same token as any illegal upload is)_ streams is concerned, the law is vague in this regard and I would wager that such matters are treated on an individual basis. Technically speaking, when watching a stream, you are a passive viewer. You don't take part in the infringing process - the uploader _(direct copyright infringement)_ and the hosting service _(secondary copyright infringement, but subject to debate)_ does.

This might not always remain the case though - one could argue that during streaming, the data _is_ sent to your computer, however momentarily, creating a new, temporary copy of the infringed work which is then projected onto the screen, but I've heard arguments that it is so _"fleeting"_ in nature that it would not stand in the court of law.

Another problem here is also so-called contributory liability. Although not codified, this kind of liability is established on a case-to-case basis and it does not have to be a result of any active involvement in the process of distribution or copying, rather in the act of enabling or benefitting from said act as a third party. This means you, stream-viewer. Although contributory liability was often approached from the _"enabling"_ viewpoint _(Sony vs. Universal City Studios and Betamax which allegedly "enabled" creating pirated copies)_, I can see how the _"benefiting"_ angle could be used as well - you use a free streaming service fully aware of the fact that the copies are illegal _and you benefit_ as you get to watch the content, meaning you keep a blind eye to illegal activity.

Either way, it's definitely something that copyright-protecting organizations have a spyglass over.

_Notwithstanding_, BortzANATOR wants to view _legal_ streams which give a portion of their proceeds to the copyright holders - he's not interested in illegal downloads _or_ watching streams on illegal hosting or linking sites.

And yes, we could argue about this all day, but smarter heads than ours have gotten bruised time and time again in this process.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 26, 2014)

I never really got into the gundam series, there were too many alternate versions that weren't good 

also

Foxi4
#Legal
#Buisness
#LayDownTheLaw


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 26, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I never really got into the gundam series, there were too many alternate versions that weren't good
> 
> also
> 
> ...


 
Back in 2009 I found an official upload stream from SunRise on Youtube of Gundam 00... and I was hooked.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> #LayDownTheLaw




Copyrighted content, by the way. _;O;_


----------



## Eli Rodriguez (Mar 27, 2014)

I can give you a guest pass to Crunchyroll if you're interested in the full features.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 27, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Back in 2009 I found an official upload stream from SunRise on Youtube of Gundam 00... and I was hooked.


 
seed and 00 are the only good recent ones.


----------

